# Dryer Lint?



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

I was doing laundry the other day and as I picked out and threw away the massive accumulated lint ball it occurred to me that it could make a fun, soft, and squishy nesting material. Is there any reason that this could be dangerous or unsafe for my rats?


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

hmm... when i take the dryer lint out of the dryer the first thing i do is sneeze because of all of the little dust particals that fly out of it. I wouldn't guess that it would be too great for rats because aren't they highly susceptible to respiratory illnesses? I wouldn't attempt it.


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Good point. I sort of figured there was something I wasn't thinking about. Good thing I have this forum to bounce ideas off of.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

its only an assumption i'm not 100% sure on the idea but the more i think about it, the more i wouldn't do it lol :S


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

And isn't there a strong perfume smell to dryer lint if you use dryer sheets? The perfumes are very bad for sensitive little ratty noses.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

:O your rat mister G looks exactly like my lulu  thats so cool.


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Haha, yeah I thought about the dryer sheets, but I'm a dirty college student and I don't use them. Ok, I'm pretty clean, but still, I don't use dryer sheets.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

HAHA, dirty college student, I love it. I don't use the dryer sheets either, and I'm not a dirty college student, I just get an allergic reaction from them. but yeah dryer lint doesn't smell pretty, mine isn't quite perfumed... i let the fabric softener do that :S


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I think dryer lint usually contains a lot of hair and dander, or at least mine does. You can purchase pet nest stuff at the store that is safe for them to use.


----------

